# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة: استخدام الأم للهاتف الذكي يؤثر على نمو الرضع

## tariq144

حذرت مفوضة الحكومة الاتحادية لمكافحة إدمان المخدرات، مارلينه موتلر من  إدمان الأطفال للإنترنت، وأشارت إلى أن كثرة استخدام الأطفال لوسائل  الإعلام يمكن أن يؤدي إلى اضطرابات في النمو. ونقل موقع "دير فيستن"  الألماني عن موتلر قولها: "إن الأطفال الذين يسمح لهم بالدخول إلى العالم  الافتراضي بمفردهم في وقت مبكر للغاية، يمكن أن يتعرضوا لأضرار صحية إثر  ذلك". وأوضحت ذلك بقولها: "إن البعض يصبحون مفرطي النشاط أو عدوانيين،  ويمكن أن يصل الأمر لديهم إلى إدمان الإنترنت". 
وجاءت هذه التصريحات بمناسبة دراسة أجرتها وزارة الصحة الاتحادية بألمانيا  عن مدى تأثير وسائل الإعلام على الأطفال، وبحسب الدراسة، فإن الأطفال بين  عامين وأربعة أعوام يلعبون لمدة 30 دقيقة يوميا باستخدام الهواتف الذكية.  وأعربت مفوضة الحكومة الاتحادية لمكافحة الإدمان عن رأيها في أن الآباء  بصفة خاصة ملزمون بالعمل على تحديد معدل استخدام الأطفال لوسائل الإعلام. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وقالت مورتلر: "يتعين عليهم (على الآباء) مصاحبة الأطفال على طريق الدخول  إلى العالم الرقمي". وبحسب الدراسة، فإن هناك تأثيرا سلبيا على تطور الطفل  الرضيع إذا استخدمت أمه هاتفها الجوال خلال رعايته، منها "اضطرابات التغذية  واضطرابات النوم". 
وأظهرت النتائج الأولية للدراسة وجود علاقة أيضا بين صعوبات القراءة  والكتابة وضعف الانتباه والعدوانية وكذلك اضطرابات النوم وبين نقص الكفاءة  في التعامل مع وسائل الإعلام الرقمية، لاسيما لدى الأطفال في المرحلة  العمرية التي تتراوح بين ثمانية أعوام و14 عاما. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

_تسلم يا  با شا علي المعلومه_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا برنس ع المعلومه
+++++++++++*

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

